# ?? mystery algea?



## Hamm35924 (Jun 13, 2005)

i ihave some sort of weird looking algea on the sides of my tank. its white and sortof looks like a flower. there is like a "stem and lots of little string like stuff coming off of it. but its really tiny.


----------



## MyraVan (Jan 19, 2005)

That sounds like a hydra, not algea. See 
http://members.optushome.com.au/chelmon/Hydra.htm


----------



## Lara (Sep 4, 2005)

Eewww, those things are creepy! Is that what you have??


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Could be hydra. Could also be staghorn algae.


----------



## Hamm35924 (Jun 13, 2005)

i think it could possibly be staghorn algae


----------

